# A DeBuyers Success - egg's w/o sticking



## GeneH (Jul 13, 2013)

My pet peeve? Eggs sticking to pans. Such a mess to clean up. But today I tried eggs for a sandwhich and wooohoo no mess! I like to just put a little butter in the pan, kinda mix the eggs after putting them in, and with the stainless pans that gets me nothing but mess. Did the same thing today with a DeBuyers and the eggs actually slid off the pan. Wow. And I don't even know what I'm doing.

Thanks to all who post the pan recommendations, helpful videos and techniques for fry pans. A while ago I picked up a pair of DeBuyers pans on sale and have been working on seasoning them. Best I can find around here is off-the-shelf lard, but it seems to be working ok.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ring909 (Jul 22, 2013)

Great to hear about the success. I too love my Debuyer pans. They're pans for life once they're seasoned.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 22, 2013)

congrats with them carbon steel pans! it's sad that most folks can't cook in them even if all pots and pans used to be all carbon steel just a few decades back.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 22, 2013)

Gene, I have six debuyer's and they are without precedence but do take some time to break in. I think the primary reason why most people have problem with foods sticking it that they don't let the pan heat up properly. Give this a try:

1.) Put your debuyer on a stove on very low heat for five minutes. 
2.) splash a few drops in the pan, they should immediately dance and evaporate quickly.
3.) Add some fat (vegetable oil, butter, spray oil....) TBLS per egg
4.) Add eggs (over easy, scrambled...)
5.) Cook as you do


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 22, 2013)

Anybody have a good source for these? It seems I now need one.


----------



## 77kath (Jul 22, 2013)

Sur La Table was selling Chef Tim Love ones highly reduced last month. They are manufactured by de Buyer. Mine hasn't exploded yet.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 22, 2013)

doesn't amazon sell debuyers? =D


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.westelm.com/products/382...y&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=33-158474954-2

Best price I could find $54 for the 10"

Agreed about the Tim Love Debuyer pans. they're the same I'd say


----------

